# Ravenna arsenal



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

A buddy from work invited me to go this saturday (21st) . The sector he was picked for is 25a. Has anyone hunted or know anything about this sector ? I'm looking forward to it. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Check your PM box....................


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

send me a pm with your email... I will send you a pic of the map they pass out to hunters.


----------

